# 2004 Maverick HPXT rebuild.



## Miller B (Jan 7, 2020)

In the process of rebuilding my 17 tunnel hull. Will include new motor (yamaha 70), repairing all scratches on hull, new topside paint and non skid, filling in original push pole holders, removing trolling motor mount and plug, new poling platform, and complete rewire. Will post more pics as I get further along.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Good choice on filling those pole holders. Never cared for the look of those big flip up holders.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Good choice on filling those pole holders. Never cared for the look of those big flip up holders.


I covered those ugly suckers up with black starboard and anytide’s push pole holders. So much nicer! The newer HPX-Ts have recessed flip up holders that are nice too.


----------



## John Milne (May 13, 2019)

We have same hull (2001). Considering a re power and some upgrades/updates.

Would you and others who wish to comment, please post the reasons for the changes you are making? For instance, what is wrong with the current poling platform.


----------



## Bowen3 (Dec 2, 2019)

John Milne said:


> We have same hull (2001). Considering a re power and some upgrades/updates.
> 
> Would you and others who wish to comment, please post the reasons for the changes you are making? For instance, what is wrong with the current poling platform.


To tall and I am to old


----------



## John Milne (May 13, 2019)

Bowen3 said:


> To tall and I am to old





Bowen3 said:


> To tall and I am to old





Bowen3 said:


> To tall and I am to old





Miller B said:


> In the process of rebuilding my 17 tunnel hull. Will include new motor (yamaha 70), repairing all scratches on hull, new topside paint and non skid, filling in original push pole holders, removing trolling motor mount and plug, new poling platform, and complete rewire. Will post more pics as I get further along.
> View attachment 110934
> View attachment 110936
> View attachment 110932


----------



## John Milne (May 13, 2019)

Understand "old"! So far the only problem I have experienced is the climb on and off the platform. I am considering a folding backrest with a platform to us as a step. I like the height for visibility. I am short so it really helps.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like my Accon fold down holders. Keeps me from tripping on them when i run the gunnels. Maybe those who can't stand on there gunnels like those that stick up all the time


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like my Accon fold down holders. Keeps me from tripping on them when i run the gunnels. Maybe those who can't stand on there gunnels like those that stick up all the time


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I like my Accon fold down holders. Keeps me from tripping on them when i run the gunnels. Maybe those who can't stand on there gunnels like those that stick up all the time


I have fold up ones on my Hewes and I like them too, but I think the ones on the Maverick were connected with a rod to make them all flip up or down at the same time. Kind of a cool idea I guess, but a little gimmicky.

On my Conchfish I'm doing the Stiffy holders, but I'm considering making only the front one a flip holder. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d install some garboard drains on the outside corners of the pods as well. They are notorious for holding water on these early model HPX Tunnels. Gemlux stainless or brass with the square plug.


----------



## John Milne (May 13, 2019)

Can the drains in the sponsons be installed from the outside?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes that is the only way on the early hulls. I have a thread showing this and how to seal up the gap behind the rub rail between the cap and hull. You should also focus on sealing gaps around the transom area under the lip and also remove the aluminum angle off the top of the transom and beef up the transom. They leave big voids under it with no foam and it weakens the top clamping area where the bolts penetrate.


----------



## John Milne (May 13, 2019)

Could you post a link to the thread covering these mods to the cap/hull/rub rail? I am planning to do this and your experience would save me time. I have read what I thought were all the threads about this on the MBG forum and learned about many of the issues with these hulls, but no real help with performing the fixes


----------



## Miller B (Jan 7, 2020)

Got the console and the platform off, now I gotta get the push pole holders and the trolling motor stuff out.


----------



## Miller B (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Miller B (Jan 7, 2020)

Done with the cosmetics, now just gotta mount the motor and get all the wiring done. Getting close


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Miller B (Jan 7, 2020)

LowCo18 said:


> Any updates?


 hehe


----------



## Miller B (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Great boat and clean work! I assume you refinished that console door frame too because those almost always lost their paint along the way.

Also, did you consider adding a
jack-plate? I've had HPXT's with and without a jack-plate, and think a jack-plate adds a lot of versatility to the boat, particularly in hole shot and shallow idling.


----------



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

looks really good. Any pics of the new poling platform?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

...I think I recognize this boat

Came out very nice!


----------



## Miller B (Jan 7, 2020)

Bruce J said:


> Great boat and clean work! I assume you refinished that console door frame too because those almost always lost their paint along the way.
> 
> Also, did you consider adding a
> jack-plate? I've had HPXT's with and without a jack-plate, and think a jack-plate adds a lot of versatility to the boat, particularly in hole shot and shallow idling.


Yeah I repainted everything on the console, there was barely any paint left on That frame. And I didnt go with a jackplate, honestly I've never really thought about it. Just trimming her up and doing the 180 trick has always got me out of shallow spots. 

Sorry for the late response, havent been on here since.

R,
Miller


----------



## redzone1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Classic hull. great boat and even better job on the restoration…very skillfully done!


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice


----------

